# Passwortschutz S7 umgehen



## Monty (13 Dezember 2007)

Hi!

ich soll ne Anlage ändern wo eine S7/300 drin ist, keine Software vorhanden und in der SPS ein Passwort lesen/schreiben vergeben ist. Gibts überhaupt ne Chance die vorhandene Software weiterzuverwenden?

Monty


----------



## Exmexx (13 Dezember 2007)

Ja die gibt es. 

Kontaktiere den Hersteller und frag ihn nach Programm bzw. Passwort!

Vorausgesetzt die Anlage ist bezahlt, ansonsten wirst du dich blamieren.


----------



## Monty (13 Dezember 2007)

*Hersteller*

Hersteller gibts nicht mehr, Vorgeschichte weiss ich nicht und tangiert mich nicht. Fakt ist dass es keine SW gibt und Passwort aktiviert ist

Monty


----------



## eYe (13 Dezember 2007)

http://www.ccc.de/  ?^^


----------



## Monty (13 Dezember 2007)

*Passwort*

gibts denn keine Ideen? Ist der Schutz so wasserdicht?

Monty


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2007)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Tools, das mit brud force alle möglichen
> passwörter (8 Byte) über MPI durchprobiert.
> 
> mfg gast





Zottel schrieb:


> Habe das noch nie gemacht, aber in anderen Threads wurde darüber berichtet, daß Step7 eine Schnittstelle hat, um es per Script fernzusteuern. Auf diese Weise sollte sich ein solches Tool bauen lassen. Wie lange es allerdings braucht, alle Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen:
> bei 8 Byte:
> 4 Byte = ca 4*10^9, 8 byte ca 16 *10^18, bei 1/Sekunde ca 10^5/tag, ca 3*10^7 Jahr, bleiben noch 3*10^10 Jahre...
> Falls nur Buchstaben zulässig und Groß/Kleinschreibung egal:
> ...



soweit die theorie, die praxis sieht anders aus, aussichtsloser PUNKT


----------



## sps-concept (13 Dezember 2007)

*Passwortschutz*

Schönen guten Abend...

unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ist es möglich den Passwortschutz zu umgehen bzw das Passwort herauszufinden. Hab das schon ausprobiert. Zu dem "wie" werde ich mich hier aber nicht weiter äussern. Grundsätzlich hat aber ein Passwortschutz immer einen Grund. Und derjenige der ihn umgehen will hat auch einen Grund. Aber wer von beiden im Recht ist kann man als Aussenstehender schwer nachvollziehen. Ich wollte nur sagen es geht.

André


----------



## Exmexx (13 Dezember 2007)

Naja ich weiss halt auch nicht.

Kommt mir verdammt spanisch:

- Hersteller gibt es nicht mehr
- kein SPS-Programm vorhanden
- Passwortschutz an der CPU

Sorry Monty nichts gegen dich.
Aber entweder derjenige der die Anlage abgenommen bzw. den Vertrag ausgehandelt hatte null Ahnung
oder
ihr habt Dreck am Stecken.

Aber zum Glück gibt es Leute die sofort mit innovativen Tools euch aus der Patsche helfen.


----------



## eYe (13 Dezember 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend...
> 
> unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ist es möglich den Passwortschutz zu umgehen bzw das Passwort herauszufinden. Hab das schon ausprobiert. Zu dem "wie" werde ich mich hier aber nicht weiter äussern.
> 
> André



Ich weiss auch wie es geht, ist total easy. Aber ich habe gerade keine lust es zu erklären... lol ^^

Ne mal im ernst, wenn du weißt wie es geht sag es dem armen Kerl doch.
Immer diese "legal/illegal" Diskussionen *nerv* und wenn es wirklich nur daran liegt lass dir doch eine Eidestattliche Versicherung faxen 

Ansonsten vielleicht mal beim Siemens Support nachfragen, vielleicht haben die ja nen Masterpasswort?

schöne Grüße, eYe


----------



## mclear (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Monty,

wenn das ne CPU mit MMC-Karte ist hast du relativ gute Chancen das Passwort auszulesen. Am besten du bemühst nochmal die Forensuche hier, da wurde das Thema schon auseinander genommen.

Siehe hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6843&highlight=cpu+passwort+mmc


Gruß mclear


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Dezember 2007)

*... und dann ???*

...und selbst wenn du dann auf die CPU kommst -> mehr als ein AG-Abzug kommt sicherlich nicht dabei raus.

Wenn du was gravierendes dran ändern willst dann hast du also dennoch schlechte Papiere - ausser du setzst dich intensiv mit dem dazugehörigen Stromlaufplan auseinander und erstellst quasi die Symbolik manuell, und selbst damit bist du noch lange nicht am Ziel...

Spontan würde ich also auch sagen:

VERGISS ES !


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Wenn du was gravierendes dran ändern willst dann hast du also dennoch schlechte Papiere - ausser du setzst dich intensiv mit dem dazugehörigen Stromlaufplan auseinander und erstellst quasi die Symbolik manuell, und selbst damit bist du noch lange nicht am Ziel...



vor diesem problem steh ich z.zt., denn ein- und ausgänge machen eben so ein programm noch nicht aus, leider sieht das mein dad bißchen anders ... "hier ,guck mal ... " drückt mir unkommentierten quellcode in die hand "hier funktioniert *das1*, *das2* ... *dasX* *so und so* aber hier(!) *dasX-N* und *dasX-N+Y* macht probleme" ... joah ist klar ... vergessen! ... das eigentlich frustrierende war: ich habs versucht!


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2007)

@exmexx
Kannst du mir erklären was dir daran spanisch vorkommt?
Ich selbst hatte derartige Probleme auch schon öfter,
zum Glück ohne den Punkt Hersteller gibts nicht mehr,
und dieser auch kooperativ war.
Es gibt einfach gewisse Maschinen (Serienmaschinen), da stehst du genau vor derartigen Problemen,
spätestens wenn es den Hersteller nicht mehr gibt.
Ich habe hier jetzt bewusst nicht von Anlagen gesprochen.

Meine Meinung: So ein Passwort gehört nicht in eine CPU,
das fürchtet sich da doch so alleine.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vollmi (14 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: So ein Passwort gehört nicht in eine CPU, das fürchtet sich da doch so alleine.



Kommt drauf an. Es gibt Kunden die notorisch die letzte Rechnung nicht bezahlen. Da ist es manchmal einfacher die CPU passwort zu schützen und einen 1 Jahrestimer einzubauen der die Anlage stilllegt.
Da wär ich doch ziemlich entäuscht wenn man das Passwort einfachso knacken Könnte.

Brute Force ist sicher eine Möglichkeit und normalerweise wird so eine Attacke eher früher als später auf das Passwort stossen. Es ist also nicht damit zu rechnen das man wirklich alle möglichkeiten durchprobieren muss, vielleicht nur die Hälfte? 

mfG René


----------



## Exmexx (14 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @exmexx
> Kannst du mir erklären was dir daran spanisch vorkommt?
> Ich selbst hatte derartige Probleme auch schon öfter,
> zum Glück ohne den Punkt Hersteller gibts nicht mehr,
> ...


 
Das kann ich dir erklären, was mir da spanisch vorkommt!

Unsere Kunden bemühen sich immer mindestens die Doku incl. Programm zu bekommen. Ist meistens sogar vertraglich vereinbart. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das heutzutage noch Kunden gibt die eine Maschine ohne entsprechende Doku kaufen. 

Wenn ich der Instandhalter wäre, würde ich zumindest nach der Abnahme mal schauen ob die CPU oder Bausteine geschützt sind. Wieso hier nicht?

Wir haben/hatten auch schon Kunden die die letzten 20% nicht zahlen wollen/wollten. Bei einigen Kunden bei denen wir schon vorher geahnt haben das es Probleme gibt haben wir genau dasselbe gemacht. Kein Programm und CPU geschützt. 

Wenn es um dein eigenes Geld geht, würdest du die Sache vielleicht ähnlich skeptisch betrachten auch wenn es nur 20% sind.


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@monty: wenn die cpu eine mmc hat wüßte ich wie, kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## zotos (14 Dezember 2007)

Warum macht ihr eigentlich so ein großes Geheimnis daraus wie man das CPU-Passwort knacken kann? 

Also wenn der Kunde eine Maschine mit Passwort geschützter CPU akzeptiert kann man ja auch zu einem System greifen das gleich sicher ist.

Das ist doch das gleiche Thema wie der blöde pseudo Know-How Schutz.


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@ zotos: solange vierlagig es für zu nicht knacken hält, das ist doch schon was.
spass beiseite: keine doku ist der beste schutz, wenn dann noch wild programmiert wird steigt kein normaler mensch dran lang.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 Dezember 2007)

Dieses Thema ist doch noch einfacher abzuhandeln als der KNOW_HOW_PROTECT...

Es ist im Endeffekt eine Sache die der Kunde mit dem Lieferant aushandeln muss -> Da gibt es kein *JA* oder *NEIN*

Es gibt vielleicht weniger Bespiele in denen sich ein Lieferant das erlauben kann - aber es gibt sie!


----------



## Monty (20 Dezember 2007)

*erledigt*

moin,

danke an alle die helfej wollten. nen ausgestreckten mittelfinger an den der meinen thread für seine persönlichen probleme mit anderen usern missbraucht hat.

das problem hat sich zugunsten eines grösseren problems erledigt :-(  die sps mag die mmc nicht mehr nachdem ich diese im kartenleser hatte.

monty


----------



## gravieren (20 Dezember 2007)

Hi Monty



> das problem hat sich zugunsten eines grösseren problems erledigt :sad: die sps mag die mmc nicht mehr nachdem ich diese im kartenleser hatte.


Hast du die CPU OHNE mmc gestartet gehabt  ?


Wie äussert sich dein Problem.

Welche LEDs   ?


----------



## dpd80 (20 Dezember 2007)

Monty schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ...das problem hat sich zugunsten eines grösseren problems erledigt :-(  die sps mag die mmc nicht mehr nachdem ich diese im kartenleser hatte.
> 
> monty




Siemens Speicherkarte im normalen Kartenleser? Naja, das das nicht funktioniert, hast du ja jetzt leider selbst festgestellt. Die  Karte kannst du vergessen, wenn du sie zu Siemens schickst, formatieren sie dir die Karte zwar neu, aber die Daten sind wohl weg.


----------



## the bang 2 (20 Dezember 2007)

Ich dachte die MMCs sind in nem normalen Kartenleser lesbar? Ich weis nur, dass sie außer in nem PG nicht formatiert werden darf, da die CPU die sonst nimmer kennt....


----------



## volker (20 Dezember 2007)

auf meiner hp findest du images womit du die karte evtl wieder reaktivieren kannst.


----------



## gravieren (20 Dezember 2007)

Hi


@Volker


> auf meiner hp findest du images womit du die karte evtl wieder reaktivieren kannst.


 

Geht es hier um ein paar EUROS oder um Datenrettung ?

Ich denke, die Daten auf der MMC (sofern noch lesbar)  sind Wertvoll.

Ich denke, du solltest vorher eine Datenrettung probieren  !!!


----------



## volker (20 Dezember 2007)

wenn er die mmc im pc formatiert hat, sind die daten weg.
ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man mit einem unformat hier weiter kommt.

um die mmc zumindest wieder nutzbar zu machen, kann er ein image aufspielen.


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2007)

Ja aber er wollte die doch nur Daten lesen. So dumm, sie zu formatieren oder was drauf zu schreiben, ist er nun ganz sicher nicht. Nur vom Leseversuch sollte die Karte eigentlich weder kaputt gehen, noch ihre Daten verändern. Mich würde eher mal interessieren, wie sich die Karte einer geschützten SPS generell verhält, evtl. kann man sie nach dem Entfernen nicht mehr in der SPS nutzen, außer, man schreibt ein neues SPS-Programm darauf. Weiß jemand dazu Näheres?

PS: Stinkefinger? Kein Problem:


----------



## gravieren (20 Dezember 2007)

Hi

@Ralle


> evtl. kann man sie nach dem Entfernen nicht mehr in der SPS nutzen, außer, man schreibt ein neues SPS-Programm darauf. Weiß jemand dazu Näheres?


 
Sollte die Spannungsversorgung NICHT eingeschaltet worden sein, so dürfte die CPU das eigenlich NICHT mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Monty (21 Dezember 2007)

*mmc*

Hi,

konnte den Kartenleser nicht abmelden weil wohl der Virenscanner ihn in Beschlag hatte. Hab dann irgendwann die Karte einfach rausgezogen. Dann ging sie in der SPS nicht mehr.

Problem ist nicht mehr aktuell. Der Kunde war stinksauer weil die Anlage steht. Ich hab ne fristlose Kündigung weil ein Schuldiger gebraucht wurde.

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2007)

Monty schrieb:


> Problem ist nicht mehr aktuell. Der Kunde war stinksauer weil die Anlage steht. Ich hab ne fristlose Kündigung weil ein Schuldiger gebraucht wurde.
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten


Da heute nicht der 1. April ist. Ist das wahr mit der Kündigung?


----------



## Exmexx (21 Dezember 2007)

Monty schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> konnte den Kartenleser nicht abmelden weil wohl der Virenscanner ihn in Beschlag hatte. Hab dann irgendwann die Karte einfach rausgezogen. Dann ging sie in der SPS nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Was heisst hier weil ein Schuldiger gebraucht wurde?? Du bist der Schuldige!!

Wegen so einer Scheisse ist keine fristlose Kündigung gerechtfertigt. Das hat vor keinem Arbeitsgericht der Welt Bestand. Ausser du warst in der Probezeit. Lass deinen Cheffe erstmal drüber schlafen, in der ersten Erregung ist schnell mal was gesprochen. 

Das mit dem ausgestreckten Mittelfinger nehm ich übrigens nicht persönlich.

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 Dezember 2007)

*Shit happens !*



> ...konnte den Kartenleser nicht abmelden weil wohl der Virenscanner ihn in Beschlag hatte. Hab dann irgendwann die Karte einfach rausgezogen. Dann ging sie in der SPS nicht mehr.
> ...


Da hat aber wahrscheinlich *vor* dem Rausziehen dein "Virenscanner" dafür gesorgt daß nix mehr geht.

SOWAS GEHÖRT AUCH NICHT AUF EIN PROGRAMMIERGERÄT !
(Weil i.d.R die Firma die die Scanner macht noch nie was von solchen Inhalten - übrigens auch die Lizenzen - gehört hat und es wahrscheinlich "vorsichtshalber" als Schadcode einstuft)


----------



## MW (21 Dezember 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Da hat aber wahrscheinlich *vor* dem Rausziehen dein "Virenscanner" dafür gesorgt daß nix mehr geht.
> 
> SOWAS GEHÖRT AUCH NICHT AUF EIN PROGRAMMIERGERÄT !
> (Weil i.d.R die Firma die die Scanner macht noch nie was von solchen Inhalten - übrigens auch die Lizenzen - gehört hat und es wahrscheinlich "vorsichtshalber" als Schadcode einstuft)


 
Seit wann den dieses ????

Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keinen derartigen Konflikt mit meinem Virenscanner in bezug auf Programmiersoftware und Lizensen.

Und wenn die Sau sich dass wagen sollte, dann wird er notgeschlachtet


----------



## Ralle (21 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Seit wann den dieses ????
> 
> Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keinen derartigen Konflikt mit meinem Virenscanner in bezug auf Programmiersoftware und Lizensen.
> 
> Und wenn die Sau sich dass wagen sollte, dann wird er notgeschlachtet



Antivir hat mir meine Licensen von Siemens schon mal gekillt, mit dem Rootkit-Dingsbums-Erkenner war das wohl. Wenn man aber das Verzeichnis mit den Keys dem Scanner verbietet, gibt es keine Probleme. Ich denke schon, daß auf jedem Gerät, welches an ein Netz kommt ein Virenscanner sein sollte. Allerdings sollte man generell wissen, was der in etwa alles so macht, aber das ist heute schon schwierig. Den Kartenleser sollte man dann wohl auch vom Scann ausschließen. Bei mir reichte damals tatsächlich das Öffnen meines Simaticmanagers, um dessen License zu killen.


----------



## MW (21 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Antivir hat mir meine Licensen von Siemens schon mal gekillt, mit dem Rootkit-Dingsbums-Erkenner war das wohl. Wenn man aber das Verzeichnis mit den Keys dem Scanner verbietet, gibt es keine Probleme. Ich denke schon, daß auf jedem Gerät, welches an ein Netz kommt ein Virenscanner sein sollte. Allerdings sollte man generell wissen, was der in etwa alles so macht, aber das ist heute schon schwierig. Den Kartenleser sollte man dann wohl auch vom Scann ausschließen. Bei mir reichte damals tatsächlich das Öffnen meines Simaticmanagers, um dessen License zu killen.


 
Also Kaspersky hat mich bis jetz noch nicht belässtigt, aber wenn da die kostenlose Computerbild Lizens abläuft werde ich warscheinlich auch wieder auf antivir wechseln, dan werd ich selber erfahren obs Probs gibt. :???:


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 Dezember 2007)

Im Zweifelsfall gibt es keinen 100%igen Schutz, das ist nun mal so - aber durch sein eigenes Verhalten im Netz kann schon mal das wesentlichste abgefangen werden.

Und was bringt im Endeffekt eine Meldung "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben einen Virus" - dann habe ich ihn schon!

Genau genommen kann dann der Meldung "der Virus wurde wieder entfent" kein Glauben mehr geschenkt werden da Viren auch die Scanner manipulieren können ohne das man es merkt oder einfach eben immer einen Schritt voraus sind - denn nur bekannte Viren können auch gefunden werden.

Wie gesagt, ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (21 Dezember 2007)

*Virensoftware braucht kein Mensch...*

Hallo rs-plc-aa,

gerade mit dem Thema Viren und deren Auswirkung kann man sich eigentlich gerade in unserem Beruf nicht stark genug auseinandersetzen.

Ich war schon dabei als nach 45min bei einem Kunden ein Visu-PC, der unbedingt schon vor der Installation des Virenscanners ins Firmennetzwerk eingebunden werden mußte plötzlich nen schwarzen Bildschirm hatte. Und das alles nur, damit der Admin seine Installationen der Kundensoftware remote fahren konnte, damit der arme keine CDs schleppen muß.

Das ganze hat mich 1,5Std Arbeit gekostet weil ich das WinCC-Projekt da (zum Glück) das letzte mal auf meinen USB Stick gezogen hatte.
Die Festplatte war nach dem Neustartversuch hin, weil der nette Virus wirklich böse war.
Einen Tag später war ich dann wieder auf dem Stand den ich vor dem einstöpseln ins Firmennetz hatte! (Diagnose, Festplatte raus, neue organisieren, einbauen, Image zurückspielen...)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein PC ohne Virenscanner im Internet mit Sex ohne Gummi zu vergleichen. 
Und zwar nicht mit der eigenen Frau sondern mit irgendwelchen drogensüchtigen Dumping-low-cost Liebesdamen.
Das geht auch meistens gut...
Wenns aber mal schief geht liegt das, da geb ich Dir recht, sehr wohl nur an Deinem Verhalten und dann kannst nur noch hoffen das es nur ein "kleiner" Virus wie´n Tripper is...
Aber es soll auch Leute geben die für Ihr Leben gerne russisch Roulett gespielt haben...

MfG SPS_Fuzzy


----------



## vollmi (22 Dezember 2007)

SPS_Fuzzy schrieb:


> Das ganze hat mich 1,5Std Arbeit gekostet weil ich das WinCC-Projekt da (zum Glück) das letzte mal auf meinen USB Stick gezogen hatte.
> Die Festplatte war nach dem Neustartversuch hin, weil der nette Virus wirklich böse war.
> Einen Tag später war ich dann wieder auf dem Stand den ich vor dem einstöpseln ins Firmennetz hatte! (Diagnose, Festplatte raus, neue organisieren, einbauen, Image zurückspielen...)
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein PC ohne Virenscanner im Internet mit Sex ohne Gummi zu vergleichen.




Ja wie beim Sex ohne Gummi kriegt man Viren auf dem PC auch nur wenn man Dubiose Partner ansurft und jeglichen Verstand ausschaltet.
Ich hab selbst auf meinem Notebook keinen Virenscanner drauf und Surfe trotzdem damit. Aber erstens lasse ich gewisse Vorsicht walten und zweitens lasse ich den Internet Explorer aussen vor.
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie einen Virus auf diesem Teil.

Und ein Virus der eine Festplatte vernichten kann? Wie bitteschön soll das gehen? Das hört sich für mich so ähnlich glaubwürdig an wie Viren die den Monitor töten können.

Und damit man über ein Netzwerk einen Virus einfängt nur weil man den Rechner ohne Virenschutz einbindet, muss man schon wirklich jegliche Sicherheitsvorkehrung ausschaltet. Und wenn man so arbeitet nützt auch der beste Virenscanner nichts, weil solche Personen eh alle Warnmeldungen wegklicken.

mfG René


----------



## MSB (22 Dezember 2007)

@vollmi
Ums mit den bereits genannten Worten zu Sagen,
ohne Virenscanner ist wie permanenter ungeschützter Sex, mit Partnern die du noch nicht mal kennst,
gut das ist das INET ohnehin, aber ohne Virenscanner kommt noch der Faktor dazu, das du nicht mitbekommst ob du dich angesteckt hast.

Dein Surfverhalten kann dich zweifellos vor vielen Schützen, aber ebenso zweifellos bei weitem nicht vor allen.

Was heißt, du hattest noch nie einen Virus?
Bist du sicher das du das überhaupt bemerkt hättest?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2007)

Hi REne



> Und ein Virus der eine Festplatte vernichten kann? Wie bitteschön soll das gehen?


Firmware überschreiben ;-)




> Das hört sich für mich so ähnlich glaubwürdig an wie Viren die den Monitor töten können.


Hattest du schon mal einen "alten" Monitor ?  (ca. 5 Jahre alt)
UND eine neue Grafikkarte.

Setze doch mal die Bildwiderhol-Frequenz auf 7ß Hz.

Nach 2 minuten "raucht" dein Monitor ab.

Bei uns in der Firma haben wir in der Fertigung Monitore mit 10 Jahren.
Dank geübter User und der "Computerbild" stellen sich diese Leute den
Monitor auf "Flimmerfrei".
Mit dem wahrscheinlichem Ergebnis, dass eine "neuer Monitor" her muss.:???: 

Den neuen Monitor bekommt jedoch die "Nachbarmaschine",er den 
"freiwerdenden" Monitor. :twisted: 
Warum sollte das auch noch belohnt werden.  :twisted:


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2007)

Hi

ACHSO, wie war das jetzt mit dem Passwortschutz.

Hat jemand infos hierzu.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wenn du willst schick ich dir mal das programm, also ist ganz einfach: image von der mmc erstellen, programm drüber laufen lassen, passwort wird angezeigt.


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2007)

Hi



> wenn du willst schick ich dir mal das programm


Bekomme ich auch ne PM ?




> , also ist ganz einfach: image von der mmc erstellen, programm drüber laufen lassen, passwort wird angezeigt.


Das würde bedeuten, dass der CPU-Schutz auf der MMC gespeichert wird !   ?


Folglich --> Power off, mmc lesen, passwort notieren, mmc stecken, Power ON


----------



## edison (22 Dezember 2007)

Mir ist schon etwas ähnliches passiert:

Aufrund meiner Neugier und Spieltrieb hab ich eine 4Mb Karte versucht in einem SD/MMC Kartenleser anzusprechen (Win2k/ohne Virenscanner).
Leider erfolglos, Karte (Nagelneu) wurde nichtmal erkannt.
Einschicken war erfolglos, die Karte war defekt.
Ich habe NICHTS glesen, geschrieben oder gelöscht.

Das ganze hab ich dann als teure Erfahrung gebucht, die Karte ist seitdem mein Schlüsselanhänger 

Könnte die Karte schon vorher defekt gewesen sein?


----------



## vollmi (22 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Was heißt, du hattest noch nie einen Virus?
> Bist du sicher das du das überhaupt bemerkt hättest?



Ich lass regelmässig einen aktuellen Scanner ab Bootcd drüberlaufen. Aber ich weigere mich teuer erkaufe CPU leistung für eine Ständige überwachung des Systems abzuzwacken.

Wozu auch? Ich surfe mit einem relativ sicheren Browser. Surfe keine dubiosen Seiten an (und wenn gibts dafür Virtual PC). Dubiose Programme wie Keygens haben auf meinem PC eh nichts zu suchen.
Und mein Arbeitsuser hat keine Adminrechte die kriegen nur vertrauenswürdige Programme.

Und ja okay uralte Rörenbildschirme kann man mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz knacken. Aber so heufig sind die Röhren nicht mehr und die meisten von denen haben noch Schuzmechanismen drin.
Davon das ein Virus die Firmware einer Festplatte schrottet hab ich noch nie gehört. Das wär doch der supergau, einfach einen neuen virus schreiben den noch kein Virenscanner kennt und schon verbreitet er sich.

Ausserdem glaube ich ein Virenscanner kann das erhöhte Risiko das ein User eingeht der sich denkt "Ich hab n Virenscanner am laufen ich kann machen was ich will der schützt mich" garnicht kompensieren.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Mir ist schon etwas ähnliches passiert:
> 
> Aufrund meiner Neugier und Spieltrieb hab ich eine 4Mb Karte versucht in einem SD/MMC Kartenleser anzusprechen (Win2k/ohne Virenscanner).
> Leider erfolglos, Karte (Nagelneu) wurde nichtmal erkannt.
> ...



Ich hab auch noch eine 128-er, die läßt sich in der SPS nicht mehr ansprechen, allerdings hatte ich sie danach im Leser um nach zusehen, daher weiß ich nicht genau, was nun die Ausfallursache ist. Aber die Tatsache, daß einige hier so eine Karte im Leser formatiert haben zeigt zumindest, daß sie durch bloßes einstecken nicht zerstört werden dürfte.

@vollmi

Ich glaube nicht daß du richtig liegts. ok, mit der Vorsicht liegst du richtig, ich mach das auch so, aber ein Virenscaner ist Pflicht, du mußt nicht auf einer bestimmten Page sein. Mach mal einen Sicherheitscheck bei Heise, da staunst du, was alles geht.


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2007)

Hi volmi



> Davon das ein Virus die Firmware einer Festplatte schrottet hab ich noch nie gehört. Das wär doch der supergau, einfach einen neuen virus schreiben den noch kein Virenscanner kennt und schon verbreitet er sich.


Fakt, Virus, der das Festplattenkennwort verändert.
(Vornehmlich auf 2,5 Zoll Festplatten implementiert)


Die Festplatte must du zum Festplattenhersteller senden.

DIe Kosten übersteigen den Neuwert der Festplatte  --> Festplatte defekt / nicht mehr verwendbar --> Neue kaufen


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi volmi
> 
> 
> Fakt, Virus, der das Festplattenkennwort verändert.
> ...



Ja, da hast du allerdings Recht, deswegen soll man auch ein Festplattenkennwort vergeben, so die Platte dies unterstützt, dann hat der Virus keine Chance.


----------



## IBN-Service (22 Dezember 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall gibt es keinen 100%igen Schutz, das ist nun mal so - aber durch sein eigenes Verhalten im Netz kann schon mal das wesentlichste abgefangen werden.
> ...



Hallo rs-plc-aa,

mit beiden Aussagen hast du recht,
aber ich glaube, der von dir gezogene Rückschluß ist nicht richtig.

M.E. gehört ein aktueller Virenscanner auf jeden PC.
Selbst ein PC/PG dass nicht oder nicht regelmässig mit dem www verbunden ist,
sollte einen Virenschutz besitzen.

Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch, wie Anfang letzten Jahres ein großes
Unternehmen unfreiwillig zum Virenverbreiter wurde.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73848/

Gegen solche Dinge kann auch das richtige Verhalten im Netzt nur bedingt
schützen.

P.S. Einige Unternehmen verlangen z.B. auch, dass dein Notebook/PG mit
aktuellem Virenschutz ausgerüstet ist, 
bevor du das Werksgelände betreten darfst.

CU


Jürgen

.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
auf unseren firmenrechnern ist auch sowas fieses drauf, steckst du einen usb stick rein, scannt er den, wenn dem programm irgendwas nicht gefällt wird das gelöscht, ohne rückfrage. auf unserem pg ist sowas nicht drauf, nachdem unsere admins einmal defrag gemacht haben und die s7 lizens geschossen haben, lassen sie uns in ruhe


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Dezember 2007)

Schöne Weihnachten!

so, nun auch noch meine Meinung zum Offtopic:

Die Verwendung von permanent laufenden Scannern ist in aller Regel lästiger, als das Problem, das Viren/Würmer/Trojaner verursachen. Wobei irgendein Killer Virus einfach seinen Job tut, und gut ist. Da hab ich vor Bundestrojanern und deren kriminellen Abkömmlingen mehr Angst. Abhilfe: regelmäßige Datensicherung. Und seitdem hab ich auch Systemrestore abgeschaltet, nachdem das auch mal genau dann nicht funktioniert hat, als es hätte funktionieren sollen. Und die Datensicherung hilft nicht nur bei Schadsoftware - so manche Nutzsoftware ist produktiver, wenn man zwischendurch mal die Datenbasis sichert, bevor man sie sich unabsichtlich verhunzt. Und Virenscan bei Verdacht (hat bei mir noch nie was erbracht). Und Sasser ist auf alle losgegangen, nicht nur auf die nicht-geschützten.


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> ...würdest du die Sache vielleicht ähnlich skeptisch betrachten auch wenn es nur 20% sind.


 
hast du eine ahnung wieviel 20% bei einem millionen projekt sind?
auch bei kleinen projekten mit einigen 10k sind es meist die 20% die den gewinn ausmachen...

wir haben projekte da machen alleine die mickrigen 2% skonto mehrere 1k aus!

ich empfehle dir dringend eine nachschulung in sachen prozentrechnen.


@monty
wie ist der stand der dinge?
war zwar extrem doof von dir was du gemacht hast und ich kann deinen chef bzw. den kunden verstehen - aber nun ist die frage "wie kriegen wir die kuh vom eis?"

was macht die anlage?
vielleicht können wir das schnell lösen wenn du fuktionsbeschreibung und e/a liste lieferst und die leute aus dem forum ihre bausteine. vielleicht findet sich sogar wer der mal bei dieser firma war...


----------



## KartoffeL (24 Dezember 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Mir ist schon etwas ähnliches passiert:
> 
> Aufrund meiner Neugier und Spieltrieb hab ich eine 4Mb Karte versucht in einem SD/MMC Kartenleser anzusprechen (Win2k/ohne Virenscanner).
> Leider erfolglos, Karte (Nagelneu) wurde nichtmal erkannt.
> ...



Soweit ich informiert bin, darf man die Siemens-MMC aus zwei Gründen nicht in nen Kartenleser stopfen:

1. Spezielle Formatierung
2. Die Siemens-MMC arbeitet mit einer anderen Betriebsspannung wie ne Normale!

Gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@ kartoffel: stimmt nicht, da kannst mit einem 9€ cardreader ein image der mmc erstellen.


----------



## edison (25 Dezember 2007)

> vielleicht können wir das schnell lösen wenn du fuktionsbeschreibung und e/a liste lieferst und die leute aus dem forum ihre bausteine. vielleicht findet sich sogar wer der mal bei dieser firma war...


 
Wenn das kein Angebot ist


----------



## gravieren (25 Dezember 2007)

Hi

Versuche auch mit zu helfen.

Gib doch schon mal Infos rüber.


----------



## Monty (31 Dezember 2007)

*danke*



Markus schrieb:


> hast du eine ahnung wieviel 20% bei einem millionen projekt sind?
> auch bei kleinen projekten mit einigen 10k sind es meist die 20% die den gewinn ausmachen...
> 
> wir haben projekte da machen alleine die mickrigen 2% skonto mehrere 1k aus!
> ...


 

danke fürs Angebot, aber der Kunde hat eine andere Firma für die Wiederherstellung beauftragt und mein ehemaliger Chef darf alles zahlen.

Monty


----------



## funkdoc (4 Januar 2008)

kacke das ist echt blöde ausgegeangen. 

hatte selbes problem jedoch bei meinem eigenen privatprojekt. hab alles probiert die mmc wieder in schuss zu bringen, doch erfolglos. steckte sie in einen portablen usb multi kartenleser um mein programm draufzuspielen. ratsch ratsch war die karte geschossen, weil sie eben andere spannungen benötigt.
hatte alles probiert wie mit tools image lesen und drauf schreiben usw. nix gebracht. die cpu wollte sie auch nicht mehr und ging auf SF. 

die einzige möglichkeit wäre ein siemens prommer aber der kostet... für privat völlig unnütz.

für ergibt sich folgende schlussfolgerung
-->Siemens MMC nie in normale pc kartenleser stecken.


zu deinem drama sag ich jetzt einfach kurz und schmerzlos:

dein chef ist ein arsch. er hat dich auf ein projekt losgelassen dem du einfach noch nicht gewachsen warst, nur um beim kunden guten eindruck zu hinterlassen und eine cpu die von iergendeiner frima programmiert wurde, die noch dazu abgehaust ist neu zu programnmieren. das macht keinen sinn.
ich bin zwar nur elektriker aber als automatisierungstechniker würde ich diesem kunden eine neue CPU oder zumindest neues programm für seine anlage verkaufen.

dein chef ist als unternehmer versichert. er zahlt den entstandenen schaden nicht. für eine fristlose reicht das noch lange nicht.
ich würde das mal mit der arbeiterkammer besprechen, die sind auf deiner seite. und deinen ehemaligen chef auch noch klagen auf schadensersatz.

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (4 Januar 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> dein chef ist ein arsch. er hat dich auf ein projekt losgelassen dem du einfach noch nicht gewachsen warst, ...



würde es nicht von loyalität zeugen, sich und dem chef einzugestehen, dass man dem projekt "noch nicht gewachsen" ist? ein arbeitgeber - arbeitnehmer - verhältnis sollte nicht von falschem stolz geprägt sein! und das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun sich unter wert zu verkaufen, es kommt halt darauf an, wie man dem chef klar macht, dass der auftrag ein wenig anders abgewickelt werden muß  ... ich hätte als chef ähnlichst reagiert!


----------



## funkdoc (4 Januar 2008)

also in österreich kommst du auf diese tour nicht durch. er kann dich kündigen ok aber bei einer fristlosen hast du keine ansprüche mehr. das würd ich ihm nicht durchgehen lassen. wieso sollen auszubildende mit ihrem job bezahlen wenn der fehler nicht auf fahrlässigkeit sondern unwissenheit zurückzuführen ist. er wollte ja alle bemühungen einsetzen um seinem job gerecht zuwerden.

da genügt ein kleines detail und die software und die mmc sind futsch... einschicken bringt nix mehr, die können die mmc höchstens neu formatieren

edit:
vielleicht zerstört der kartenleser ja nur den header des dateisystems, somit könnten ja noch die daten vorhanden sein abwer datenrettung verlangt nach fachwissen.

siemens haben diese MMC damals erfunden, sie sind eigentlich die letzten die nicht sagen können warum die  mmc s so unterschiedlich fungieren.


----------



## Exmexx (4 Januar 2008)

Es gibt keine Österreicherwitze!

Ist es nicht fahrlässig, wenn ich trotz Unwissenheit so ne Scheisse mache?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Januar 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ...wenn der fehler nicht auf fahrlässigkeit sondern unwissenheit zurückzuführen ist. er wollte ja alle bemühungen einsetzen um seinem job gerecht zuwerden. ...



gerade weil er "mal einfach was probiert" hat, wahrscheinlich ohne rücksprache zu halten!

ein auszubildener hat einen betreuer, wenn das der chef selberst ist, dann sollte er mit ihm jene schritte besprechen, die er vorhat zu unternehmen und nicht einfach die speicherkarte in einen x-beliebigen kartenleser stecken, den er im keller der firma gefunden oder vielleicht noch von zu hause mitgebracht hat ... ein azubi muß seinem job noch nicht vollends gerecht werden, dafür ist er azubi, er muß interesse und lernfähigkeit beweisen, wenn dies in seiner alten firma nicht so gesehen wird, ist die kündigung wohl doch der bessere weg, denn so hat er die möglichkeit in einem anderen, besseren unternehmen, die fähigkeiten zu erwerben, die nötig sind um dem job des automatisierers nachzukommen ...


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

aber, wo hört Urvertrauen auf und fängt Fahrlässigkeit und Unwissenheit an?

Beispiel 1: an meinem alten PG740, da gab es zwei physikalisch identische SUB-D-25 - mit der Warnung im Handbuch: stecke nie das falsche, es könnte schiefgehen! und ich steckte - und hatte Glück! nicht weil ich versehentlich richtig stecke, sondern weil eben nicht das passierte, was hätte passieren können ...

Beispiel 2: die Lichterketten an meinem Weihnachtsbaum: 40er und 80er-Kette. Zwei etwas unterschiedlich große Trafos - aber gleicher Stecker auf der Niederspannungsseite. Wer erklärt meiner Frau den kleinen Unterschied? Dank UL kein wirkliches Problem: der schwächere gibt nach und ist dann reif für den Müll! Hätte meine Frau Rücksprache halten müssen?

und da fallen mir noch etliche weitere ein - wer prüft schon das Typenschild auf dem neuen Toaster, den er gerade im Mediamarkt geholt hat, ob der wirklich für 230V ist? Und wer macht sich schon Gedanken, ob Omas Uralt-Staubsauger für 230V+10% ausgelegt ist?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Januar 2008)

@perf

also bsp 2 und alles was danach folgt sollte nicht deinen job kosten UND natürlich hätte deine frau rücksprache halten müssen 

zu bsp 1: ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass an den 740er pgs symbole und beschriftungen ins gehäuse "gebrannt" waren, also viel mehr beim gießen aufgebracht ... wenn du dir da als azubi(!) nicht sicher gewesen wärst, wäre dir kein betreuer böse, hättest du zur sicherheit noch einmal nachgefragt ... vorrausgesetzt, er hat es dir nicht schon tausend mal erklärt ...


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2008)

Ob die Kündigung an sich gerechtfertigt und dann auch noch fristlos kann wahrscheinlich keiner von uns wirklich beurteilen. 
Wer weis ob das nur der Tropfen war der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat. Oder wie andere schon vermutet haben das der Chef ein Cholerisches Ar***loch ist. (?)

Ratschläge (sind auch Schläge) kann man Dir geben. Schau in die Zukunft ich vermute mal das Du mit dem Ex Chef jetzt eh nicht mehr klar kommen würdest. Schau zu das er Dir ein ordentliches Arbeitszeugnis gibt und blicke in die Zukunft. Der Arbeitsmarkt ist doch angeblich gerade im SPS-Bereich zur Zeit recht gut. Kopf hoch!


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

@vierlagig: ist mir leider nicht als Azubi passiert - und ich glaub, das war nicht vorne in das Gehäuse eingebrannt - und wenn, dann hab ich das trotzdem nochmal so richtig sichtbar vorne mit Edding hingeschrieben ...

Und weiß der Geier, irgendwann innerhalb der Nutzungsdauer hab ich dann es trotzdem fertig gebracht, falsch einzustecken  

Beim Endkunden hab ich ein Gerät und en PG-Kabel, da sind am PG-Kabel nur wenige Pins vorhanden - und der SUB-D ist so ausgeleiert, den hab ich sogar schonmal überkopf eingesteckt gekriegt


----------



## gravieren (4 Januar 2008)

Hi



> Ratschläge (sind auch Schläge) kann man Dir geben. Schau in die Zukunft ich vermute mal das Du mit dem Ex Chef jetzt eh nicht mehr klar kommen würdest.


100 % ACK.




> Schau zu das er Dir ein ordentliches Arbeitszeugnis gibt


Lass das Arbeitszeugnis prüfen.
(Normalerweise kostenlos, wenn du in einer Gewerkschaft bist)
(Die haben eigenene Juristen, die die Arbeitszeugnisse auch )
( "zwischen" den Zeilen "lesen" können.)
(Du kannst es auch "anpassen lassen)
(Das ist aber eine "andere" Geschichte)





> und blicke in die Zukunft.


 UND halte uns hier auf dem laufendem


----------



## mst (5 Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht dass dein Chef mit der Fristlosen durchkommt. Ich habe einen Bekannten der hat auch eine Fristlose bekommen, er ist damals zur AK gegangen – diese haben einen Brief an die Firma geschickt in dem er aufgefordert wurde die Fristlose zu begründen, und daran ist es auch gescheitert.

Dein Chef muss die Fristlose einwandfrei begründen können und auch Beweisen.

Also ich würde zur AK gehen – es geht ja wahrscheinlich um einiges an Geld (Weihnachtsgeld, Urlaub, usw…).


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2008)

> Hi volmi
> 
> Zitat:
> Davon das ein Virus die Firmware einer Festplatte schrottet hab ich noch nie gehört. Das wär doch der supergau, einfach einen neuen virus schreiben den noch kein Virenscanner kennt und schon verbreitet er sich.
> ...



Siehe hier:
http://www.heise.de/ct/05/08/172/


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2008)

mst schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich würde zur AK gehen – es geht ja wahrscheinlich um einiges an Geld (Weihnachtsgeld, Urlaub, usw…).



AK? 

Anwaltskanzlei, Arbeitskammer (bist Du Saarländer?) oder was meinst Du mit AK?


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> AK?
> 
> Anwaltskanzlei, Arbeitskammer (bist Du Saarländer?) oder was meinst Du mit AK?



arbeitskericht


----------



## mst (7 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> AK?
> 
> Anwaltskanzlei, Arbeitskammer (bist Du Saarländer?) oder was meinst Du mit AK?


 
AK=Arbeiterkammer - so heißt das bei uns Ösis


----------



## gravieren (8 Januar 2008)

Hi MST

Du bist ein "ÖSI"   


Kennst du dann einen "Ösi"-Witz, da du an der Quelle sitzt ?


----------



## mst (8 Januar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi MST
> 
> Du bist ein "ÖSI"
> 
> ...


 
Nein kenn keine, aber du hast mich soeben ermutigt nach "Piefke"-Witze zu suchen


----------



## funkdoc (8 Januar 2008)

also ich kenn keinen piefke witz aber die behauptung, dass die PREISSSSN die dritte spezies nach den fröschen sind.


na jetz bin ich mal auf ösi witze gespannt LOL

das wär mal wieder ein thread für den UNGEBETENEN GAST..... oder wie heisst der user??????????????????

grüsse


----------



## Frank (9 Januar 2008)

@vierlagig

an welche firma erinnert mich nur dieses vorgehen - fristlos usw...?


----------



## funkdoc (9 Januar 2008)

SIEMENS ist eine tolle firma


----------



## vierlagig (9 Januar 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> @vierlagig
> 
> an welche firma erinnert mich nur dieses vorgehen - fristlos usw...?



wobei der klaus damit eigentlich nur gedroht hat  ... kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass einer fristlos gehen mußte ...


----------



## knabi (9 Januar 2008)

@Frank
@Vierlagig

Ihr zwei arbeitet nicht zufällig bei einem skandinavischen Holzverarbeiter an einem heiligen Grabe  ?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Frank (9 Januar 2008)

@vierlagig

ich kann mich schon an einige kandidaten erinnern... so spontan fallen mir 3 ein. dabei inklusive ein ähnlicher fall, wie der hier beschriebene...
naja damals® das waren wilde zeiten 

wie hier berichtet, trotzdem eine sehr traurige vorgehensweise!


----------



## Frank (9 Januar 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> @Frank
> @Vierlagig
> 
> Ihr zwei arbeitet nicht zufällig bei einem skandinavischen Holzverarbeiter an einem heiligen Grabe  ?
> ...


 

heiliges grab ja, aber kein skandinavier....
hatten wir schon mal die ehre?


----------



## knabi (9 Januar 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> heiliges grab ja, aber kein skandinavier....
> hatten wir schon mal die ehre?


 
Nee, glaube ich nicht. Dachte bloß an das große Werk mit den 3 "K" am Ortsausgang, weil mir Bekannte schon öfter mal über "rüde Methoden" der Firma berichtet haben...
Komme eigentlich ein ganz klein wenig weiter aus dem Westen (Pritzwalk).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> Nee, glaube ich nicht. Dachte bloß an das große Werk mit den 3 "K" am Ortsausgang, weil mir Bekannte schon öfter mal über "rüde Methoden" der Firma berichtet haben...



"rüde methoden"? ich glaub ich bin im falschen film  ... die von frank durch eine geschickte anspielung aufgeworfene vermutung zielte auf unser beider ausbildungs-/praktikumsunternehmen ... und das ist schon ne ganze weile her ...


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2008)

Monty schrieb:


> ...
> Problem ist nicht mehr aktuell. Der Kunde war stinksauer weil die Anlage steht. Ich hab ne fristlose Kündigung weil ein Schuldiger gebraucht wurde.
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten



Was ich mich schon seit einigen Tagen frage:
Deinem Chef war doch sicher bekannt, das die CPU Passwortgeschützt war. 
Hat er Dich beauftragt diese zu Knacken? 

Ich denke das, dass der Knackpunkt bei einer Auseinandersetzung sein könnte.

Wenn Du beauftragt wurdest und das ganze schiefgegangen ist würde ich das eher als Unfall einstufen. Wenn Dein Chef davon nichts wusste oder gar abgeraten hat kann ich ihn "etwas" verstehen.


----------



## Acidburn0815 (12 Januar 2008)

*Meine Meinung!*

Hallo leute werde mal meine Meinung als "neuer User" kund tun! 

Ich persönlich war noch nicht in der Lage einen solchen "großen"/"teueren" schaden zu verursache, aber passiern kann immer was! Wozu hat der mensch den versicherungen  erfunden! 

Und dass bei solch einem auftrag (keine software+CPU-passwort) was schief gehn kann, dass muss sowohl dem kunden als auch deinem chef klar gewesen sein! 

Das bei "illegalen" versuchen das passwort zu knacken eventuell die speicherkarte das zeitliche segnet,...sonst bräuchte man das passwort ja gar nicht erst anzulegen, wenn es gleich wieder so einfach zu entfernen wäre!

Naja...wenn du dir vor diesem vorfall nicht schon bereits gröbere fehler geleistet hast, dann ist die fristlose wohl der verzweifelte versuch deines chefs gewesen den kunden zu besänftigen! und wenn dein mittlerweile ja ex-chef das nicht anders zu bewerkstelligen weiß, dann ist es wohl besser du suchst dir ohnehin eine neue firma! 

Also wenn mein chef mit einem meiner kollegen so etwas machen würde, dann würde ich mir stark überlegen ob ich meine anstellung nicht auch beenden würde. Das risiko, bei einem fehler, egal ob jetzt groß oder klein, gleich abgeschossen zu werden, würde ich nicht eingehn wollen! Da würde ich ja bei jeden heikleren problem ja völlig paranoid werden. Und dann passieren ja erst recht fehler!  

Mit der angst im nacken arbeitet man (zumindest ich) nicht besonders gut!
Respekt vor einer aufgabe ist wichtig, aber angst ist der falsche weg!
Ist zumindest meine Meinung!

mfg
Gerald

PS: viel Glück Monty


----------



## Monty (25 Januar 2008)

*geht wieder*

hi,

anlage geht wieder. danke für die angebote wegen neu erstellen. ich hab nen neuen job. danke an lorenz, danke an sps-concept.

monty


----------



## Treffnix1283! (7 Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen SPS-Forum,

Ich würde gern das Thema nochmal aufwärmen und fragen ob es die Lösung gibt den das Programm zu ziehen bzw. sich Bausteine anzuschauen ohne Passwort.

Die Anlage an der ich arbeiten wurde 2002 gekauft ist seit dem In Betrieb und weißt jetzt einen Fehler auf. Ein Programm wurde bei dem Kauf nicht übergeben und die Firma die diese Anlage programmiert hat, hat leider keine Doku mehr vorhanden. Sie würden uns zwar unterstützen abver selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung. Daher die Frage nochmal gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich an die Daten der CPU komme ?


----------



## vollmi (7 Februar 2022)

Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Die Anlage an der ich arbeiten wurde 2002 gekauft ist seit dem In Betrieb und weißt jetzt einen Fehler auf. Ein Programm wurde bei dem Kauf nicht übergeben und die Firma die diese Anlage programmiert hat, hat leider keine Doku mehr vorhanden. Sie würden uns zwar unterstützen abver selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung. Daher die Frage nochmal gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich an die Daten der CPU komme ?



Ich denke nicht dass man die S7 So knacken kann dass man an die Software kommt. 
auf der S7-300? Ist eh nur Code drauf, keine Kommentare keine Symbole. Das macht die Fehlersuche anspruchsvoller.

Ich möchte ausserdem zu bedenken geben.
Software auf der S7 ändert sich nicht. Wenn sich der Fehler jetzt erst zeigt. Könnt ihr dann ausschliessen, dass dieser nicht durch Hardwareprobleme in der Sensorik, Steckverbinder etc. ausgelöst wird?

Als weiteren eher smarten Ausweg könnte man die Firma zur Fehlerbehebung anstellen, oder was anderes wirklich triviales und ihnen dann die Herausgabe des Programms auferlegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Guten Morgen SPS-Forum,
> 
> Ich würde gern das Thema nochmal aufwärmen und fragen ob es die Lösung gibt den das Programm zu ziehen bzw. sich Bausteine anzuschauen ohne Passwort.
> 
> Die Anlage an der ich arbeiten wurde 2002 gekauft ist seit dem In Betrieb und weißt jetzt einen Fehler auf. Ein Programm wurde bei dem Kauf nicht übergeben und die Firma die diese Anlage programmiert hat, hat leider keine Doku mehr vorhanden. Sie würden uns zwar unterstützen abver selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung. Daher die Frage nochmal gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich an die Daten der CPU komme ?


Man kann das Programm heraus laden und dann geschlossene Bausteine öffnen. Wege dazu sind bekannt. Doch was bringt es dir.
Es fehlen Symbole und sämtliche Kommentare, Bausteinnamen usw. usw. Wenn dann noch in SCL Programmiert wurde, dann bekommst du sowieso nur einen AWL/MC7 Kauderwelsch zu sehen.

Woher weist du denn überhaupt, dass da Bausteine geschützt sind??


Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Sie würden uns zwar unterstützen abver selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung.


Klingt völlig legitim, hättet ihr was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Mok_1988 (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Klingt völlig legitim, hättet ihr was anderes erwartet?



Deswegen schreibt er ja "selbstverständlich".

Was mich nur wundert: Wenn die euch helfen wollen, müssten denen doch auch das Projekt vorliegen. Ansonsten können die ja auch nicht wirklich helfen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

Mok_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn die euch helfen wollen, müssten denen doch auch das Projekt vorliegen. Ansonsten können die ja auch nicht wirklich helfen


Naja, wie Vollmi schon schrieb. Die Anlage lief ja 20 Jahre und jetzt nicht mehr. Also muss es ja irgendein Hardwaredefekt sein oder irgendwas verstellt sein. Am Fehlverhalten kann man dass doch schon ungefähr eingrenzen was los ist. Und den Diagnosepuffer kann man sich auch ohne Programm anschauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2022)

Mok_1988 schrieb:


> Deswegen schreibt er ja "selbstverständlich".
> 
> Was mich nur wundert: Wenn die euch helfen wollen, müssten denen doch auch das Projekt vorliegen. Ansonsten können die ja auch nicht wirklich helfen


und Sie sind ja nicht verpflichtet es raus zu geben, wenn es nicht verhandelt wurde.
Vielleicht hat der Kunde beim Kauf soviel Rabatt bekommen, das man nur noch durch
Service Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Treffnix1283! (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo, 

Erstmal vielen dank für die schon zahlreichen Kommentare,

Um diese Sache bissl verständlicher zugestalten. Ich arbeite für die Feuerwehr. Wir haben hier einen Brandübungscontainer der abgekauft wurde von einer anderen Gemeinde. An diesem scheint ein Brenner defekt vorzuliegen. Leider ist wie gesat das SPS Programm nicht vorhanden. So das ich den Fehler nicht genau eingrenzen kann.

Ich selbst war in dem Beruf in dem ich vorher tätig war SPS Programmierer daher kenne ich mich ein wenig aus. 

Ich hatte einen Abzug versucht "Die Baugruppe/Memory Card ist mit einem Paßwort geschützt". Wenn ich das Programm hätte könnte man sicherlich mit ein wenig Mühe und Fleiß aus dem EPLAN  wieder alle Symbole herstellen um dann näher den Fehler eingrenzen.



Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Sie würden uns zwar unterstützen abver selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung.


Klingt völlig legitim, hättet ihr was anderes erwartet?

Leider ist das im öffentlichen nicht soeinfach weil Geld das ausgegeben wird immer für 2 Jahre im Voraus zu planen ist. 

Viele Grüße und danke im Voraus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> An diesem scheint ein Brenner defekt vorzuliegen.


Und was bringt dir dann das SPS-Programm?

Wie äußert sich denn der Fehler?


----------



## escride1 (7 Februar 2022)

Mok_1988 schrieb:


> Ansonsten können die ja auch nicht wirklich helfen


Doch, könnten sie.
1) Programm vollständig auslesen und die gesamte Symbolik erstellen.
2) Ausgehend vom nicht mehr funktionierenden Bauteil im ausgelesenen, nicht bearbeiteten Programm solange rückwärts suchen bis der Fehler einzugrenzen ist.
In beiden Fällen kann der Aufwand jedoch enorm sein.
Aber in jedem Fall lohnt es sich in der Regel den Hersteller einzuladen, selbst wenn er kein Programm hat, weil er in der Regel weiß wann wie wo was genau passieren sollte. Oder er hat noch den Mitarbeiter der nostalgisch auf seine Anlage schaut und noch ein Fünkchen Vorahnung hat was kaputt sein könnte.



Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> An diesem scheint ein Brenner defekt vorzuliegen. Leider ist wie gesat das SPS Programm nicht vorhanden. So das ich den Fehler nicht genau eingrenzen kann.


Ob ein Brenner kaputt ist oder nicht kann man ohne SPS feststellen. Wenn man nicht weiß wie, dann den Brennerfachmann rufen oder gezielt nach Unterstützung zur Fehlersuche bei einem Brenner suchen, vielleicht beim Hersteller des Brenners? Oder fehlt das Brennmedium (besonders nach einem Transport üblich)?



Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Leider ist das im öffentlichen nicht soeinfach weil Geld das ausgegeben wird immer für 2 Jahre im Voraus zu planen ist.


Das würde bedeuten das man bei Euch nur alle 2 Jahre etwas reparieren lassen könnte? Also der öffentliche Dienst für den ich arbeite der haut die Scheine nur so weg wenn es um Reparaturen geht, jedoch nicht bei Neuanschaffungen, da wird gefuchst.


Also nach 20 Jahren wird der Fehler einer Anlage schon fast zu 100% nicht im Programm zu suchen sein. Das wäre äußerst selten. Und bei einem Problem mit einem Brenner meistens auch nicht. Würde ja sonst bedeuten das jemand der die Brennerwartung durchführt immer einen SPS-Programmierer dabei haben muss.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Februar 2022)

Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Abzug versucht "Die Baugruppe/Memory Card ist mit einem Paßwort geschützt".


Da ist also schon der Zugang zur CPU geschützt. Da nützt es nichts, wenn man weiß wie der Bausteinschutz aufgehoben werden kann. Da kann man noch nicht mal ein CPU-Backup machen für den Fall eines Defektes. Ihr solltet dringend mit dem original-Hersteller eine Lösung finden.

Um welche CPU geht es denn überhaupt?



escride1 schrieb:


> Also nach 20 Jahren wird der Fehler einer Anlage schon fast zu 100% nicht im Programm zu suchen sein.


Trotzdem kann einem Beobachten des Programms bei der Fehlersuche sehr nützlich sein.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Ob ein Brenner kaputt ist oder nicht kann man ohne SPS feststellen. Wenn man nicht weiß wie, dann den Brennerfachmann rufen oder gezielt nach Unterstützung zur Fehlersuche bei einem Brenner suchen, vielleicht beim Hersteller des Brenners? Oder fehlt das Brennmedium (besonders nach einem Transport üblich)?


Wenn dort ein "normaler" Brenner verbaut ist, dann würde ich als erstes einmal die Flammerkennung prüfen ( diese sind oft verschmutzt von Staub oder Ruß ). Hat der Brenner Display oder eine Sieben-Seqment-Anzeige? Zeigt diese einen Code an? Was ist es für ein Brenner?


----------



## escride1 (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn dort ein "normaler" Brenner verbaut ist, dann würde ich als erstes einmal die Flammerkennung prüfen ( diese sind oft verschmutzt von Staub oder Ruß ). Hat der Brenner Display oder eine Sieben-Seqment-Anzeige? Zeigt diese einen Code an? Was ist es für ein Brenner?


Ja, oder die Zündkerze, oder Luft in der Gasleitung, oder Min-/Max Gasüberwachung löst aus, oder Stellantrieb, ...
Bei einem "normalen Brenner" kann nicht so viel kaputt sein.

Aber ich wusste bisher auch nicht das in einem Brandcontainer ne einfache SPS steckt, nicht mein Fachgebiet so ein Brandcontainer.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Aber ich wusste bisher auch nicht das in einem Brandcontainer ne einfache SPS steckt, nicht mein Fachgebiet so ein Brandcontainer.


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das die SPS die Brennersteuerung übernimmt, ich vermute mal diese ist für Szenarien und maximal zur Brenneransteuerung da.

Themenstarter, erzähl doch einmal etwas mehr vom Aufbau ( was für eine SPS, was für ein Brenner, welche LED´s leuchen an der SPS, was für eine SPS, was für ein Brenner.... )


----------



## Treffnix1283! (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo, 

Verbaut ist eine 315er 

under der Brenner selber ist nicht defekt (war bissl falsch ausgedrückt) Es muss entwerder die Brenner Steuerung (Honeywell Burner Control) defekt sein oder dahin befindliches Signal fehlen. Letzter Zustand der Brennerstreuerung ist "Airflow Sw. On" undgefähr 30 Sekunden Später kommt dann ein Fehler des Brennerstränges aus der SPS.

Daher vermute ich das ein Signal fehlt. 



Mok_1988 schrieb:


> Ansonsten können die ja auch nicht wirklich helfen


Doch, könnten sie.
1) Programm vollständig auslesen und die gesamte Symbolik erstellen.
2) Ausgehend vom nicht mehr funktionierenden Bauteil im ausgelesenen, nicht bearbeiteten Programm solange rückwärts suchen bis der Fehler einzugrenzen ist.
In beiden Fällen kann der Aufwand jedoch enorm sein.

*genau das war mein Plan *

Viele Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Letzter Zustand der Brennerstreuerung ist "Airflow Sw. On" undgefähr 30 Sekunden Später kommt dann ein Fehler des Brennerstränges aus der SPS.


Dann vermute ich einfach mal, dass die optische Flammerkennung verschmutzt ist. Der Ablauf beim Brennerstart ist:
1. Lüften ( ca. 30-60 Sekunden )
2. Gemisch einbringen und zünden
3. Kommt nach ca. 5 Sekunden kein Signal von der Flammerkennung => Abbruch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

Wenn der Brenner zünden möchte und mit Fehler abbricht, dann bringt dir doch das SPS-Programm gar nichts.
Der Fehler liegt doch auf der Brennerseite.


----------



## JSEngineering (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich einfach mal, dass die optische Flammerkennung verschmutzt ist.


Wenn es denn eine optische ist... manchmal wird auch über den Glühzünder der Widerstand gemessen. Wenn der dann längere Zeit nicht genutzt wurde und oxidiert ist, kann es hier auch zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## escride1 (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich einfach mal, dass die optische Flammerkennung verschmutzt ist. Der Ablauf beim Brennerstart ist:
> 1. Lüften ( ca. 30-60 Sekunden )
> 2. Gemisch einbringen und zünden


Ist denn Aitflow Sw. On nun die Fehlermeldung oder nicht?
Denn eigentlich muss vor dem Zünden ja noch die Überwachung des Gebläses/Luftstrom durchgeführt werden. Schlägt die fehl, so würde diese Fehlermeldung erscheinen. Das kann durchaus 30 Sekunden dauern.
Dafür ist ein Sensor verbaut. Der muss im Ruhezustand offen sein und sobald genug Luft da ist schließen.
Je nach verwendetem Sensor würde zu viel Luftdruck auch erkannt.

Bei der Flammenüberwachung würde ich nun eine andere Meldung erwarten.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2022)

Nur um es zu verstehen..
Gibt es (oder gab es) kein HMI, Lampen, Melde-Tableau, 7-Segment Anzeige o.Ä ?
Es kann ja nicht sein dass eine Steuerung absolut kein Störmeldungen ausgeben kannst.


----------



## dekuika (7 Februar 2022)

Ich würde auch die Brennersteuerung überprüfen, aber wenn Du die MMC hast, kannst Du Dich an Rothenbacher wenden. Die können Dir da helfen.


----------



## Hesse (7 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wenn es denn eine optische ist...


Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Eine Überwachung per „Ionisations Flammenüberwachung“ gibt es auch noch.

(Kurzfassung : Eine Flamme wird zur Diode und macht aus Wechselstrom Gleichstrom“)

Dieses System eignet sich auch gut für Flammen an denen „aktive Teile“ schlecht montier bar sind.

z.B. der Flammen in einem Brandcontainer die von den Übungsprobanden mit dem Löschstrahl „ausgeschossen“ werden sollen/müssen.


----------



## Hesse (7 Februar 2022)

Treffnix1283! schrieb:


> Letzter Zustand der Brennerstreuerung ist "Airflow Sw. On"


Das würde ich als "Airflow Switch --> On" interpretieren
Also "Luftstromschalter ----> Ein"und nach so „kleinen Luftdruckschalter (ca. 8x8cm) Ausschau halten …“

Da wird gern mal der Schlauch brüchig oder die Membran wird hart.

Auch ein Luftfahnenschalter ist möglich.

Themenstarter erzähl doch mal was mehr von dem Brenner:

Der Text „"Airflow Sw. On" wir doch bestimmt direckt am „Honeywell Burner Control“
angezeigt und nicht an der Sps/HMI ?

Hat der Brenner auch noch elektrisch betätigte Luftklappen ?

Fotos ?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Februar 2022)

Gibt es zu dem Ding einen Schaltplan? Damit sollten einige Fragen hier zu klären sein.


----------

